# صيانة الغلايات البحرية



## badrsoft2010 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ياجماعة أنا عندى بحث عن (marine boiler maintenece) صيانة الغلايات البحرية
لو اى حد عنده معلومات اوموقع ياريت يساعدنى ولكم منى الف شكر
:2:


----------



## amirhelmy (17 نوفمبر 2006)

والله العظيم 
انا عندي نفس البحث بالظبط وبدور 
انت في هندسة ايه 
انا في 3 ق شبين الكوم


----------



## badrsoft2010 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لو اى حد عنده معلومات اوموقع ياريت يساعدنى ولكم منى الف شكر


----------



## badrsoft2010 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش ردود من المشرفين ولا ايه


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم حبذا لو تبدأ بالمعلومات المتوفره لديك ... أنت لم تعطنا إلا رأس الموضوع فقط .

ما هي نتائج بحثك ؟؟ ... وأي نوع من المعلومات تريد ؟ ... صيانة ؟ تشغيل ؟ برامج ؟ تصاميم للغلايه ؟


----------



## amirhelmy (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع واضح من اسمه صيانة الغلايات البحرية 
يا ريت أي مساعده


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ساعدوووه يا شباب


----------



## amirhelmy (27 نوفمبر 2006)

انا الحمد لله لقيت المطلوب لأنه كان عندي بحث في نفس الموضوع بالظبط لو عايز ابعتلي علي اييييميليي xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## motaz_95 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم amirhelmy 
ارجو منك افادتنا بما وجدت ولك الشكر


----------



## amirhelmy (27 نوفمبر 2006)

والله يا أخي مشكلتي هي اني لا أعرف كيف ارفع الملفات في الموقع بس لو أعرف سهلة احط أي موضوع 
ياريت تساعدني لو تعرف


----------



## amirhelmy (27 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عرفت أرفع البحث في المرفقات 
يا رب يعجبكوا 
سلام


----------



## amirhelmy (29 نوفمبر 2006)

واضح ان صاحب الموضوع لقي البحث 
وخلاص ومدخلش الموضوع تاني 
أو ممكن يكون معايا في الدفعة وانا معرفش لأن معاد تسليم البحث عدي خلاص 
علي العموم انا حاولت الافادة


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله لكم السداد وإلى مزيد من التقدم في هذا المجال


----------



## اسامة عبدالعزيز (5 أغسطس 2007)

انا عندى ملف متكامل عن دهانات الحماية و العزل بمنتجات متطورة و حديثة جدا اذاحبيت راسلنى على *****ى و انا ارسلة لكus_eg***********
اسامة عبدالعزيز _القاهرة 0020124042249


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## omdaa52 (8 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ليث فاهم (15 فبراير 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر لك ...


----------

